# 80 hour power: Tissot Powermatic 80 Luxury Automatic



## Ernie Romers

​When you're a mid-priced Swiss brand, what it is to have the world's largest manufacturer of Swiss watch movements as your stable mate. Tissot have stolen a first in co-operation with partners and co Swatch Group members ETA to develop a new collection of watches called the Powermatic 80 series with a previously unattainable power reserve of *- *you guessed it - 80 hours. Most comparable movements offer power reserves around 42 hours.

​
The new movement greatly reduces the consumption of energy required by the movment , with the oscillation frequency reduced from 4 Hz to 3 Hz (21,600 vph), a high-performance synthetic material was used in the escapement to reduce friction. Also, the diameter of the barrel-arbor's core has been reduced, enabling the mainspring to be stretched, thereby increasing the power reserve. The balance has also been regulated so that it increases the precision.

​
The new movement, officially designated ETA/Tissot C07.111, is 25.6 mm in diameter and 4.6 mm thick, with a total of 143 components including 23 jewels. 

Despite the new technology, its performance functions remain traditional, with centre-mounted hours and minutes and a date indication at 3 o'clock.

The Tissot Luxury Automatic Gent models are made from 316L stainless steel cases, 41 mm in diameter and weigh 155 grams, with all the usual trimmings of sapphire crystals, see-through casebacks, and 50-meter water resistance. 

The watches come with either a leather strap or stainless steel bracelet, both with push-button butterfly clasps. Two references are available with 12 Top Wesselton diamonds. Prices will range from *$1,075* to *$1,550.*
​Ladies watches in a smaller 33mm case are also available, they include a choice of 11 Top Wesselton diamonds, one with a mother-of-pearl dial and 56 Top Wesselton diamonds. 

Also available are two-tone models with yellow-gold or rose-gold PVD. Prices will range from *$1,225* to*$1,575.*

*Visit the Tissot website*


----------



## dbh

I ordered one of these last weekend! The silver-dialed chronometer on SS T086.408.11.031.00My first purchase of 2013!

Hopefully it should be here relatively soon as Swatch Canada says they are in stock ready to ship. I'm curious about what they have done to the balance. In case it has become more difficult to regulate without special tools, I opted to spend the extra for the COSC version, which I find (usually) discourages me from tinkering. 
I've always loved Tissot and have a 2005 T-Lord, a 2009 PRC100 Chrono, a first generation T-Touch (Ti) which is still on its original battery from 2009 and now this new Powermatic 80.


----------



## tuciz

dbh said:


> I ordered one of these last weekend! The silver-dialed chronometer on SS T086.408.11.031.00My first purchase of 2013!
> 
> Hopefully it should be here relatively soon as Swatch Canada says they are in stock ready to ship. I'm curious about what they have done to the balance. In case it has become more difficult to regulate without special tools, I opted to spend the extra for the COSC version, which I find (usually) discourages me from tinkering.
> I've always loved Tissot and have a 2005 T-Lord, a 2009 PRC100 Chrono, a first generation T-Touch (Ti) which is still on its original battery from 2009 and now this new Powermatic 80.


*dbh* - please full review, when You will receive it


----------



## dbh

tuciz said:


> *dbh* - please full review, when You will receive it


Still no sign of it. Probably it will show up next week when I'm gone on vacation. But I will be sure and post a photo and my thoughts on it here, eventually.


----------



## spidaman

This looks like an amazing watch, especially the black-on-black. It strikes that fine balance of sporty and elegant. May cannibalize some sales from the Omeeeega division!


----------



## dbh

Less than an hour after posting a reply yesterday, I got a call that my watch was in. Here's a picture from this morning:
View attachment 999330


It's really nice to wear. The bracelet is comfortable, the case is thinner than it looks and the whole watch feels very light for stainless steel - almost titanium-light. The case is 41mm by my ruler, not including the crown, but the dial fills it up well and makes it look even bigger.

The beat rate is slower than the usual 2824-2, as mentioned in the op above, and you can tell when watching the seconds hand move around the dial. It has more of a loping beat than a vibratey dance.
Speaking of the hands, I like the looks and the length. In less than 24 hrs, 6 at rest on the counter, it has not gained or lost any time that I could observe vs. my radio-set quartz reference. The more I wear it the more I like it. 
Still it's nice to know I can leave it sit for 3 days and find it still running (which remains to be seen).


----------



## pumaman

dbh said:


> Less than an hour after posting a reply yesterday, I got a call that my watch was in. Here's a picture from this morning:
> View attachment 999330
> 
> 
> It's really nice to wear. The bracelet is comfortable, the case is thinner than it looks and the whole watch feels very light for stainless steel - almost titanium-light. The case is 41mm by my ruler, not including the crown, but the dial fills it up well and makes it look even bigger.
> 
> The beat rate is slower than the usual 2824-2, as mentioned in the op above, and you can tell when watching the seconds hand move around the dial. It has more of a loping beat than a vibratey dance.
> Speaking of the hands, I like the looks and the length. In less than 24 hrs, 6 at rest on the counter, it has not gained or lost any time that I could observe vs. my radio-set quartz reference. The more I wear it the more I like it.
> Still it's nice to know I can leave it sit for 3 days and find it still running (which remains to be seen).


Hi dbh

I have also purchased this watch and love the looks. However, having had mine about two weeks , it's consistently losing about six seconds a day. How come yours is so accurate and is there anything I can do to mine to make it more accurate. The only difference I can see is that I am wearing mine 24 hours a day

Regards

Graham


----------



## OJ Bartley

Very nice. I'd love to hear some more detailed impressions from both of you. Graham, is yours the chronometer version as well?


----------



## dbh

Well since I've had it for a few days now I can say a bit more about its accuracy. On the wrist for about 18 hrs it will lose less than a second. Over a few days of this it has added up to about 3 seconds. However, it seems to gain a bit if left dial-up on the shelf. I switched to another watch yesterday (and am now counting on the long power reserve) and it has gained back a bit. I'm stoked at the accuracy - it exceeds the COSC specs and has just enough positional variation to allow for a little accuracy adjustment off the wrist. I don't use winders, so can't add any insight in that regard.
I really like this watch and am very happy with the purchase. 
The chronometer version was a little more and required a special order, but in looking at the movement it is not immediately obvious how to go about regulating it.
You can see it was obviously based on the 2824-2 but with a little modifications...
View attachment 1002954
View attachment 1002957


----------



## pumaman

Hi dbh

Thanks for that . I went for the COSC version but as far as I can see , the only difference between yours and mine is that bit of paper. The engravings on my watch back are pretty similar to yours so how I can tell mine has been COSC certified I don't know.

I have to say I am a little disappointed with the accuracy of my watch. I have moved from a Junghans radio- controlled watch and I knew it was never going to match that but I did expect it to be better than it is. 

Is it worth going to have it regulated and would it make that much difference ?

Regards

Graham


----------



## dbh

pumaman said:


> Hi dbh
> 
> Thanks for that . I went for the COSC version but as far as I can see , the only difference between yours and mine is that bit of paper. The engravings on my watch back are pretty similar to yours so how I can tell mine has been COSC certified I don't know.
> 
> I have to say I am a little disappointed with the accuracy of my watch. I have moved from a Junghans radio- controlled watch and I knew it was never going to match that but I did expect it to be better than it is.
> 
> Is it worth going to have it regulated and would it make that much difference ?
> 
> Regards
> 
> Graham


On the case back it should say "certified chronometer" and on the dial it should have "Chronometer".
Even so, the COSC specs allow for Average daily rate: −4/+6 (among other requirements) so they don't have to be perfect.
As for whether or not it is worth getting it regulated, that's up to you. A careful, patient watchmaker could regulate and adjust it to great accuracy and precision as the movement is capable. Might be expensive, though. First I would discuss it with the dealership from which you acquired it and see what they offer to do for you. If it is a certified chronometer and is not meeting its specs, they should fix that or replace it on warranty.


----------



## OJ Bartley

Thanks a lot, dbh, very glad yours is working out so well. Pumaman, it seems like yours isn't doing so well on the accuracy front. Have you tried orienting it differently when off your wrist like dbh mentioned? I have found that with my Le Locle it tends to stay a little more accurate if I leave it crown down or dial down overnight.

Do either of you wear it with a dress shirt? Seems to be rated as the same case height as Le Locle, but it looks taller in the pictures. Any chance for wrist shots?


----------



## dbh

OJ Bartley said:


> . . .
> 
> Do either of you wear it with a dress shirt? Seems to be rated as the same case height as Le Locle, but it looks taller in the pictures. Any chance for wrist shots?


I do and I find it to be quite comfortable. I have posted a wrist shot here, but you can't tell very well from that how thick it is. On my wrist it seems thinner than many of my other automatic watches, thicker than a manual wind. You would have to try one to really be sure it would work for you.


----------



## OJ Bartley

Thanks dbh. I actually stopped into a Tissot dealer I walked past this morning, but they only had one that had been special ordered and picked up already. He said they will probably get some more in, or I could request one be brought in with no commitment, but I told him no rush, I'll just wait and see what stock shows up.


----------



## piobre

Well, I bought one in Hong Kong at the flagship store in January. I looks quite nice and fits the wrist well. there is a wee problem with it. It really doesn't stay wound for 80 hours, more like 27. I have sent it back to Tissot to see if the wrong movement was placed in the case. I will keep you all posted. I really hope that this isn't a fraud watch. I got all of the papers and such. Perhaps as this was one of the first off the line there was some sort of quality control issue.


----------



## pumaman

Hi

Just a quick update . I have sent my watch back to Tissot because the accuracy just wasn't what I was expecting. Over a five day period it lost over a minute. I'm hoping it will come back sorted !


----------



## piobre

I just got the Powermatic back from Tissot. They Checked the power reserve and sent it back to me. It still doesn't stay wound for longer than 27 hours. I will keep you posted


----------



## Vivian886

I deciding between these two for my next purchase:










Do you think it's worth it to pay extra for the chronometer version? Is the 80-hour power reserve worth trading for the lower 21,600 beat rate? I usually prefer 28,800 bph, but the 80-hour power reserve of this movement has got me wanting..


----------



## tuciz

*pumaman* &*piobre* any news about watches?


----------



## piobre

piobre said:


> Well, I bought one in Hong Kong at the flagship store in January. I looks quite nice and fits the wrist well. there is a wee problem with it. It really doesn't stay wound for 80 hours, more like 27. I have sent it back to Tissot to see if the wrong movement was placed in the case. I will keep you all posted. I really hope that this isn't a fraud watch. I got all of the papers and such. Perhaps as this was one of the first off the line there was some sort of quality control issue.


Well here is what happened. It turns out that you have to do a 360 wind for 50 times to charge the power reserve. There were no instructions about this and Tissot guys in LA had no clue for months about this. It gains 5 seconds a day


----------



## sybomax

Thanks for the update. How did you find out about this? I'm still on the fence if I want one of these or not.


----------



## mgr

pumaman said:


> Hi dbh
> 
> I have also purchased this watch and love the looks. However, having had mine about two weeks , it's consistently losing about six seconds a day. How come yours is so accurate and is there anything I can do to mine to make it more accurate. The only difference I can see is that I am wearing mine 24 hours a day
> 
> Regards
> 
> Graham


I'm experiencing the same loss. I seem to loose 6 seconds per day, how are you finding yours now? I've tried simple regulation techniques (positioning overnight) but they appear to have no effect. I appreciate however that my loss is within acceptable limits (+/-10 non-COSC) and Tissot manufacturing specs (-10/+30) but wouldn't mind trying to counter the loss to maintain accuracy.


----------



## tico1028

Any update on this? I am interested in purchasing this piece, and am between the Powermatic 80 and the Powermatic 80 Chronometer.


----------



## alsilva.tj

Sorry for late reply! ... I have a PRC-200 Powermatic 80, in blue dial - what a gourgeous watch! Owning more than 13 autos, this is by far my most precise watch. In terms of accuracy, it`s gaining +2.5 sec/day, out of the box and in use for 10 months (it can easelly beat 0.0 sec/day if left face up in a table - it has no COSC certification, but I can guarantee that works better than many COSC, or Superlative Chronometers around there... you know what I mean!


----------



## nello

Anyone have any more experience with the luxury?


----------



## BruceE

Specifically the non-COSC version or either?


----------



## Grumpyguy

nello said:


> Anyone have any more experience with the luxury?


I've had the Luxury Auto for about two years and the PRC 200 for about a year. The luxury auto is accurate, while the PRC is probably within COSC specs.

Here's an unscientific test I did between the two. Accuracy Test | Grumpyguy Inc.

I've done it a couple of more times and the last time, the Luxury Automatic, in a week's time was 8 seconds slow and the PRC was 3 seconds fast.


----------



## nello

BruceE said:


> Specifically the non-COSC version or either?


Either one. 
Really, anything with these movements. Certina or whatever else Swatch has done with them.


----------



## nello

Grumpyguy said:


> I've had the Luxury Auto for about two years and the PRC 200 for about a year. The luxury auto is accurate, while the PRC is probably within COSC specs.
> 
> Here's an unscientific test I did between the two. Accuracy Test | Grumpyguy Inc.
> 
> I've done it a couple of more times and the last time, the Luxury Automatic, in a week's time was 8 seconds slow and the PRC was 3 seconds fast.


Thanks for posting that. Exactly what I was hoping for. I am a bit tied up with family now. I may pester you later, if you don't mind. I have other questions.
By the way, I love your blue dialed PRC.


----------



## BruceE

I have the Luxury Auto COSC (Aug 2014) and a Swatch Sistem51 (July 2014). The Luxury Auto ran for 2 months at about +1.5secs/day, and then started increasing to about +28-30 secs/day. It's possible that it became magnetized (but I thought the Powermatic 80's were much more resistant to it. So after it came back from Tissot (the recalibration chart is posted in another thread), it now tracks about +3 secs/day if I leave it on it's face when I'm not wearing it overnight. It's pretty consistent. The Sistem51 runs within +/- 7 secs per day. Depending on the position I leave it overnight, I can keep it tracking within 10 secs of nominal time pretty much indefinitely. I do like a watch that runs slow in some positions, while fast in others. I can tweak the time without having to pull the crown to do this.


----------



## nello

BruceE said:


> I have the Luxury Auto COSC (Aug 2014) and a Swatch Sistem51 (July 2014). The Luxury Auto ran for 2 months at about +1.5secs/day, and then started increasing to about +28-30 secs/day. It's possible that it became magnetized (but I thought the Powermatic 80's were much more resistant to it. So after it came back from Tissot (the recalibration chart is posted in another thread), it now tracks about +3 secs/day if I leave it on it's face when I'm not wearing it overnight. It's pretty consistent. The Sistem51 runs within +/- 7 secs per day. Depending on the position I leave it overnight, I can keep it tracking within 10 secs of nominal time pretty much indefinitely. I do like a watch that runs slow in some positions, while fast in others. I can tweak the time without having to pull the crown to do this.


Did Tissot say anything? I assume it was in warranty. 
Recalibration chart? From tissot? You lost me there.
I take it the luxury runs faster on its face. Any position a lot slower than the others? Sorry for so many questions. I am very curious about this movement and watch.
Thanks for the info. If you can elaborate and answer the above questions, I would greatly appreciate it. At your leisure, of course.
Nello


----------



## BruceE

Yes it was under warranty. When they returned the watch it came with the report shown in this post:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f62/whats-accuracy-your-tissot-s-52449-29.html#post12936450

The chart shows that in all positions the watch runs fast. So when I'm not wearing it, I leave it face down. Every watch is different. You can experiment with your watch to see how it fares in different orientations.


----------



## nello

BruceE said:


> Yes it was under warranty. When they returned the watch it came with the report shown in this post:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f62/whats-accuracy-your-tissot-s-52449-29.html#post12936450
> 
> The chart shows that in all positions the watch runs fast. So when I'm not wearing it, I leave it face down. Every watch is different. You can experiment with your watch to see how it fares in different orientations.


I just wound the watch on Sunday at 3pm. 50 winds. Although, probably not 360 degree winds. I messed up already. 
I have read this "50" winds thing somewhere. I just want to see if the power reserve is close. Not counting on precision until it has been a few months. Sec/day.
Currently within a few seconds.
Thanks for all the responses so far. Trying to keep this thread alive and learn something from my favorite bunch of guys.


----------



## BruceE

That's probably enough winds to get you going. You can't overwind the Powermatics (same with the Sistem51). They say it's about 1 revolution of wind to each hour of reserve, and I think that's correct. I can hear the 'click' in the Sistem51 once I've fully wound it about 90 times; the Powermatic at 80 is a softer sound. I went on a business trip and left the Sistem51 behind (took the Tissot  ), and the Sistem51 was still running after 88 hours when I returned from my trip.


----------



## nello

Sweet! Your pieces sound great.

I am very impressed with the looks and comfort of this watch. 
I have been considering the sea star 1000 powermatic 80. I must wait awhile though. I have to sell some cheapies too.


----------



## nello

Update: she made it 55.5 hours on my 50 winds. After looking at how the "T" on the crown spins on one of my typical winds, your estimate of a wind per hour is close on this movement. It seems to spin from @2/3 to @ 4/5 of a rotation when I wind. 
Question: how many revolutions of the rotor=1 wind(360degrees)?


----------



## BruceE

No clue. Perhaps a watchmaker has more in-depth knowledge on the inner-workings of this movement.


----------



## Alansmithee

Just picked one up - what a great watch for less than £300!


----------



## nello

Alansmithee said:


> Just picked one up - what a great watch for less than £300!


Pics?


----------



## Alansmithee

nello said:


> Pics?


----------



## Indyboot

Just purchased the silver dial version COSC ... Does anyone have a review to share on performance and accuracy after owning this for quite some time now? At $379 for a new in box COSC automatic I just couldn't resist! 

I also just just bought a seiko SARB017 Alpinist which I am currently wearing for the 4th day now which is averaging -7sec/day so I am hoping this Powermatic will do as well or better since the Alpinist will be my daily wear (I work in distribution environment and have three kids under 5!)

thanks!


----------



## BruceE

I’ve had the same Tissot for over 3 years. Still runs about +2 secs per day.


----------



## mwillems

Mine is new also. So far, within a second a day. I.e. more than good enough

More importantly, this which looks much better in person than it does in the photos.


----------



## aticodejon

Just signed up here, looking for info on this watch (T086.408.11.031.00). I can't find anywhere the difference between that and the T086.407.11.031.00.

As far as I can tell, the 408 is COSC certified unlike the other one, but both list the same movement everywhere. What gives?

I hope it is not a silly question, I'm completely new to the horology world!

Thanks


----------



## aticodejon

mhhh actually I did sign up previously, but never really got in 



aticodejon said:


> Just signed up here, looking for info on this watch (T086.408.11.031.00). I can't find anywhere the difference between that and the T086.407.11.031.00.
> 
> As far as I can tell, the 408 is COSC certified unlike the other one, but both list the same movement everywhere. What gives?
> 
> I hope it is not a silly question, I'm completely new to the horology world!
> 
> Thanks


----------



## raygsoko

I'm looking at a new Seastar 1000 with the Powermatic 80. Any feedback on this particular model?


----------



## daogiahieu

mwillems said:


> Mine is new also. So far, within a second a day. I.e. more than good enough
> 
> More importantly, this which looks much better in person than it does in the photos.
> 
> View attachment 12865799


Great watch.
How big is your wrist ?
can you measument the size of the dial without the bezel ?


----------

